# Best tape measure for finish work?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> What you will learn doing piece framing and finish is invaluable to becoming a high production guy....
> 
> 
> 
> Now, temper this with pro highly quality work and you will become a highly paid guy....:thumbsup:




I worked for a commercial outfit as a youngster. I remember a carpenter telling the super he wasn't getting the job done at a faster pace because he didn't want to make a mistake. 

He said something that's stuck with me. He said, "CHAMAC believes as a professional you should be able to do the job right and fast. 

That guy didn't last long. However most carpenters didn't. I was a professional laborer at the time.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Umm my question went from just that to crawling around on your hands and knees marking base? 

comparing production grade base technique to high end finish is like comparing trump to Obama, no similarities. 

Then again I don't do production work so those bad habits were never adopted.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I worked for a commercial outfit as a youngster. I remember a carpenter telling the super he wasn't getting the job done at a faster pace because he didn't want to make a mistake.
> 
> He said something that's stuck with me. He said, "CHAMAC believes as a professional you should be able to do the job right and fast.
> 
> That guy didn't last long. However most carpenters didn't. I was a professional laborer at the time.


been hanging out at the golf course too much Mike? In case you hadn't noticed most of the "professionals" are either retired or dead. 

The subject matter of this thread should have tipped you off :laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

bmbcontracting said:


> Umm my question went from just that to crawling around on your hands and knees marking base?
> 
> comparing production grade base technique to high end finish is like comparing trump to Obama, no similarities.
> 
> Then again I don't do production work so those bad habits were never adopted.


I'm 60 years old and something tells me I could work circles around you. 

production, high end, or dog houses, doesn't make any difference.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Very true, I couldn't imagine what one of my clients would think if they saw me with out a tape measure cutting up there mahogany crown that cost 20 bucks a foot without a tape. Then I would be stuck with taking production work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I rarely use a tape for crown. Unless it's two outside corners.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

bmbcontracting said:


> Very true, I couldn't imagine what one of my *clients* would think if they saw me with out a tape measure cutting up there mahogany crown that cost 20 bucks a foot without a tape. Then I would be stuck with taking production work.


There's the giveaway right there. They are _customers_ you're a _carpenter_ (supposedly) not a _lawyer_ 

You're a Millennial using a "learning challenged" tape measure


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Can't teach a old dog new tricks. 

"Boy I could lay 1000 miles of trim with my eyes closed and a broken pencil, until I run into a elliptical curve. Damn Millennials"

The last knuckle head I tried out building building cabinets and running the cnc wood carver tried to bring that slop into the environment. He went back on unemployment.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bmbcontracting said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.




No you're not. Get yourself a laser distance measurer. Get with the times.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

I have them, they are great in some scenarios but placement of the laser has to be perfect. 

I have two Bosch lasers, they both read from the back end while shooting forward. If your working with a surface that is textured, they are not very worthy because they maybe be reading a recess of the texture. 

I love them for figuring sq ft quickly and volume. Also the one I have is blue tooth and links with chief architect and inputs the demensions of any room right into the program.

Its always nice waking into a bid and hearing a client say " the contractor in here yesterday was drawing the layout out on a plain piece of printer paper, and counting 12x12 floor tile" as I'm watching the room layout appear on my iPad.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Plus, both the bosches give me fractions down to the 1/64. That is a little to intense. 

That's a minute to convert 12' 8" 46/64 into something usable that I can mark out.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm calling BS on all of it....all fluff and no stuff. I've already seen the "Daddy bought me a job" millennials too many times and could point out at least a dozen mistakes on any one of their jobs. I've earned the stripes and can do more with 3 tools than you can with 300


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Which one do you use?

That's the main reason i bought them but rarly use them for actual work because I can't set them up to the nearest 1/16 or even 32nd.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

bmbcontracting said:


> umm my question went from just that to crawling around on your hands and knees marking base?
> 
> Comparing production grade base technique to high end finish is like comparing trump to obama, no similarities.
> 
> Then again i [strike]don't[/strike] *can't* do production work so those bad habits were never adopted.


fify


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Daddy didn't buy me squat, work ethic came from being a crew chief in the USAF on f-22s for 10 years where precision and attention to detail is in the blood line. 

daddy did give me 500 bucks when I came out of BMT so maybe he did contribute to buying a tool.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

bmbcontracting said:


> Daddy didn't buy me squat, work ethic came from being a crew chief in the USAF on f-22s for 10 years where precision and attention to detail is in the blood line.
> 
> daddy did give me 500 bucks when I came out of BMT so maybe he did contribute to buying a tool.


That aircraft was scrapped due to high cost....hmmm 

And I don't believe anything you say


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

All I'm saying is when I'm building, cabinetry, built in closet dressers, whatever, my eyes begin to strain detingishing 3/16, from 5/16 sometimes. Especially when I'm at it for 8 solid hours under the fluorescent light in my shop, my eye focus really gets loose when focusing that long and having blade markings helps me not loose my place.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

I know, it was a aweful working on it at times. Almost Any time a panel would be opened, it had to be re coated with radar absorbent material. Not a single raptor saw real combat the entire time I was in.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

bmbcontracting said:


> All I'm saying is when I'm building, cabinetry, built in closet dressers, whatever, my eyes begin to strain detingishing 3/16, from 5/16 sometimes. Especially when I'm at it for 8 solid hours under the fluorescent light in my shop, my eye focus really gets loose when focusing that long and having blade markings helps me not loose my place.


Try Tajima...their premium line they have a couple lesser but the premium is white with black graduations unlike the standard yellow


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Ahh thank ya. I don't understand this pissing match? I just asked a question and all sudden we are comparing penis size. 

I understand a ton of work can be done without a tape, i agree. When doing base and other common trim it makes complete sense and Is more accurate to mark the work directly.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

bmbcontracting said:


> Ahh thank ya. I don't understand this pissing match? I just asked a question and all sudden we are comparing penis size.
> 
> I understand a ton of work can be done without a tape, i agree. When doing base and other common trim it makes complete sense and Is more accurate to mark the work directly.


The pissing match is normal around here. it's an acid test to see what you're made of. especially if you're new


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bmbcontracting said:


> Plus, both the bosches give me fractions down to the 1/64. That is a little to intense.
> 
> That's a minute to convert 12' 8" 46/64 into something usable that I can mark out.




My lieca distro D5 gives me any increment I program it to. I can even deduct an increment from every measurement. Comes in handy when doing railing and measuring between posts.

As far as having to have the laser in the right spot. That doesn't change because you use a tape. You still need to have the tape in the correct spot.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Didn't realize festool had a tape. My own question led me to finding it.

Also, I have probably 12 different tapes. At least 6 of them read different from the other 6 by the amount of offset on the tonge. That has also been a pain in the ass. 

I like to keep a tape at the miter saw and one at the work table other wise the phone rings and i end up setting down the one you typically keep on your belt and a spend 5-10 mins looking where the hell i set it down.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Mt neighbor gave me one the other day with a tape recorder in it, Stupidest thing I ever saw


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Mt neighbor gave me one the other day with a tape recorder in it, Stupidest thing I ever saw




I tell my assistant the measurement and he knows his job is to remember it. Sometimes I'll remember a couple and he'll do the same. Depending on what we're doing. I do use a scrap to write on if it's a lot.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

This is what start happening to most of my tapes. The markings wear off because if im pushing against a inside corner to measure another inside corner,i grab the blade causing It to Bend because the lever lock goes out and the blade retracts. 

Then I'm stuck double checking to make sure I'm reading it right.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

And one more issue i have with most tapes. For example, right now I'm putting together a built in five drawer closet desser with two shelves at the top. 

The shelves are dado cut using 3/4" straight bits on a router. To accurately check the depth of cut, you have to hold the tape blade at a set place value because the tonge on most tape moves 3/16" so the first readable mark is 1/4" usually. 

Doing that leaves room for error because now your relying on how steady you can hold two objects and secure the tape blade at say, 1" to read how deep your cut actually is. 

And that is a big deal because if the depth is off and you cut the panel to fit that dado, and it's off 1/16, that gap is really noticeable, or you clamp it down and loose true square which then means gaps on the crown or anything else for that matter.


Little stuff like that


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

People ask why have a caliper in my tool bag. I tell them to cut my hands up when I'm reaching for other tools because the same thing has sharp edges. 

I'm done bitching


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bmbcontracting said:


> And one more issue i have with most tapes. For example, right now I'm putting together a built in five drawer closet desser with two shelves at the top.
> 
> The shelves are dado cut using 3/4" straight bits on a router. To accurately check the depth of cut, you have to hold the tape blade at a set place value because the tonge on most tape moves 3/16" so the first readable mark is 1/4" usually.
> 
> ...




My Stanley Fatmax doesn't even move 3/16". It only moves the thickness of the tongue. Which is about 1/32"-1/16". 

If the "tongue" on your tape is moving 3/16" you are buying the wrong tapes.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Ya I think your right. Look at this pos I bought because i like that it had a locking lever and front and back measurements.

Hard to tell but that is nearly 1/4" haha.

It's called Swanson gripline with damn magnets it the tonge too.

damn thing sticks to every finish and brad nail it finds in wood. When it finds a framing nail you better have a pry bar to bust it loose. 

Has some magnum magnets in it. You could probably scale a steel sky scraper with the tape alone. Probably why they named it grip line...they literally meant it.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I use a stanley 16' powerlock, but if you want the graduations indicated, look at the Fastcap Lefty/Righty. They have a bunch of other tape measures that are kind of interesting. I might get their ProCarpenter FlatBack tape for the shop, nice to not have to roll the tape to mark on wide stock and paneling.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

bmbcontracting said:


> Ahh thank ya. I don't understand this pissing match? I just asked a question and all sudden we are comparing penis size.
> 
> I understand a ton of work can be done without a tape, i agree. When doing base and other common trim it makes complete sense and Is more accurate to mark the work directly.


From the perspective of someone with no dog in the fight, 

The pissing match was started by you when you tried talking down to a proven, well respected professional. 

I've learned so much in the trades, by keeping my mouth shut & my mind open when the old timers are passing out free advice. Maybe one day you'll outgrow the know it all, got something to prove attitude when addressing the old timers who have forgotten more about building than you know.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bmbcontracting said:


> Ya I think your right. Look at this pos I bought because i like that it had a locking lever and front and back measurements.
> 
> Hard to tell but that is nearly 1/4" haha.
> 
> ...


The reason there's a 3/16" gap in that tape, is because the thickness of the "tongue" is 3/16". 

_________


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

bmbcontracting said:


> Umm my question went from just that to crawling around on your hands and knees marking base?
> 
> comparing production grade base technique to high end finish is like comparing trump to Obama, no similarities.
> 
> Then again I don't do production work so those bad habits were never adopted.


For a tape I use Tajima 25'. White blade with high contrast and no extra markings on them that I don't need.

Never understood guys who scoff at production work. There is a serious amount of skill and planning that goes into doing it well. If anything adopting a production type approach to your work increases quality and well as speed. There are very few differences in my techniques between high end work and "production" type jobs. Production is not a type of work it's the way you approach a job. The differences will be small and related to the materials installed i.e. I'll be using different fasteners and fastening schedule for an 8'0" white oak door than I am for even a 6'8" solid core. I will measure and cut all running and standing trim the same and I will use the same install sequence. For standing and running trim I measure, cut and machine parts the same way. The pics are from a mid grade home with basic trim. I will cut and cope a room/floor/house at a time and the fit will always look the same. It's a "production" technique that works as well with stain as paint and as well in a multi million dollar home as it does in a town house tract.

I firmly believe that every carpenter should work in a production environment at some point in their career. They'll end up a better carpenter for the experience. 

Story sticks are and will continue to be relevant in the industry regardless of all the lasers and computer programs that show up on a job. I've used them my whole career to increase speed as much as accuracy. I use a story stick based system for measuring and cutting casing that is not only fast but accurate to the 64th. I use a similar system to measure undercuts to line up door heads. When laying out wainscot and paneling I make a story stick and reference it off a laser. When I build cabs I always make up a stick(s). When I layout casework I make a stick with all of the box sizes on it for basic layout. 

I'm a bit young to fall into the old school category of carpenter but have had the good fortune to come up around a number of damn good ones. I have no problems embracing new school methodology but it in no way replaces time tested methods that have been used by carpenters for generations. It comes down to experience and windage picking and choosing which methods or combination of methods are appropriate for a job.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Fastcap lefty right 16 foot.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## cycleproud (Jun 19, 2016)

I use the fat max 16' and 25' , very simple markings easy to see in low light. 

The only mistake I commonly make with this tape is 1/8 and 5/8. I have made this mistake so many times that now when it appears on my cutlist I double check. I don't know why my eyes make this error. 


As a side note to remembering measurements. The back side of a tape is an excellent chalk board for a pencil. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

